# Acreation models???



## checksum (Mar 31, 2012)

I hate to start an entire thread about this but, has anyone heard from whomever runs acreation models? I placed a order 2 1/2 weeks ago and haven't gotten anything, no email, no idea. I did email him/her 2-3 times asking if there was a problem. But still no response.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

No excuses but I've heard that Rob has been dealing with some personal issues but is working to get caught up. They have a thread where Rob responded over on SSM.

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=106028


----------



## checksum (Mar 31, 2012)

Man, I didn't realize that Acreation was borderline on ripping people off. I'm not saying he is, just that some people on that ssm thread are almost accusing him of it...


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sadly most of us face some hardship along the way. We depend on the few awesome people out there to provide aftermarket products, and we owe them big, but a simple message on your site explaining you can't take new orders would fix the onslaught of negative messages in threads like this. Even turn off your order page or ask to post a sticky on popular forums. Reputation is king. 

I've lost count of the number of "Anyone seen Trekmodeler?!" or "I ordered a month ago from Acreation" threads here and elsewhere.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah there is already an Acreation thread here and now a new one on the general Modeling forum.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Things happen in life and most Garage Kit companies are run from the home in the extra hours when available. 
Communication is key- we are all grownups, if there is a problem or the anticipated time to complete an order gets swallowed up with a personal situation, then just tell us. Dropping out of sight or not returning messages from customers causes great concern and destroys confidence.
I have an outstanding order with a person for some blueprints- not a big order but I do not have money for big orders these days. They were not shipped as planned or something happened to the shipment, I sent a query and have not heard back for a while. Regrettably I am now watching the calender, giving as much time as I can but will start a PayPal refund procedure before the 45 days has passed. I do not want to, I would much rather have the blueprints, but not hearing back from him is causing concerns. I know that life takes unplanned turns and I have no problem with that, I do feel however, in the twenty-first century with every smart phone capable of instant communication no matter where you are that if you are in business and taking peoples money for a product or service, just letting them know the delays or bad news is basic.


----------



## checksum (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get the strongback decals for the 1/350th Enterprise Refit? I had placed an order for 2 grey versions and 1 blue. I dont want or need a whole set.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Check out the Acreations Models page at the Starship Modeler Store. They have several of each of the Strongback decals in both grey and blue, but stocks are low. 

My suggestion at this point would be to order from SM right away, then go thru PayPal, your CC company or your bank to cancel the transaction. PP and your bank(s) might want you to wait longer before doing so, tho. Sort of a Catch-22 in that instance, then.


----------



## talondigital (Apr 4, 2007)

I have had a struggle with some things in RL, a friend passing away and her fiance who has been a long time friend relapse into alcohol after 7 years sober. Things have been hectic. I'm almost caught up. I shipped out a ton of stuff this week. I'm going out of town for a family reunion (inlaws) so those of you who wish ill on me, take pleasure in knowing I'll be somewhat miserable for the next couple days. I'll be back on the 23rd and I'll be shipping more product immediately the next day. I will do my best to reply to emails at the end of the day but keep in mind that 1, I'm pacific time, and 2, I really wont have a set regular "end of the day" so depending on what is going on I might not get to an internet connection for a day or two.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm pretty certain that nobody has come close to indicating that they wish you ill, Rob, so please stop with the martyr complex. People have a right to be frustrated, as well as look out for _their_ best interests. Trying to find out what's up with goods that they paid someone for shouldn't be criminalized just because _you're_ the target of their frustrations. Anymore than my suggestion about purchasing elsewhere and getting their money back means that I have ill will towards you. Given comments you've made about others in the past, I'd think you'd know how those things go.... 

I'd suggest you not take a single order - shut down your website or set it to "Out of Stock" notices - until you're caught up on outstanding orders. It stops the perception that you're possibly taking other folks' money while still owing people from 30+ days. Communication is the key to keeping people, if not happy, at least marginally satisfied that they're not being ignored. 

All that being said, I hope you can get caught up and make folks happy. I've not used your products, but have heard great things about them. 

Good luck.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

I think that's a good idea to not take anymore orders until he's caught up. Communication goes a long way towards managing peoples expectations. It may not be what they want to hear about a delay, but at least they know and then that can decide if they want to continue to wait or ask for a refund. 

I'll admit that I rolled the dice and ordered last week from his site when it said that the Falcon PE set was back in stock. I bought the 1/72 Falcon kit from SSM store, I should've bought brought the PE set and Nozzels when the store had them in stock. My kit is sitting in my stash collecting dust because I really want that PE set. It really adds to the look of the ship. I paid a lot of money for that incredible FM kit, and I really want to build and display it. Fingers crossed that I'll get what I ordered soon.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

FYI: Culttvman has 15 items now in stock from Acreation Models including the PE set for the 1:72 FM Falcon. I did order directly from Acreation Models and received my PE set in about 2 weeks one week was his turn around time. Another 3-4 days for the mailman to deliver it, but I did get the set!


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

tedkitus said:


> FYI: Culttvman has 15 items now in stock from Acreation Models including the PE set for the 1:72 FM Falcon. I did order directly from Acreation Models and received my PE set in about 2 weeks one week was his turn around time. Another 3-4 days for the mailman to deliver it, but I did get the set!



Four weeks, now, and I'm still waiting on mine. Hope all is well with Rob. He hasn't responded to any e-mails.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Unfortunately, that's par for the course for Rob anymore......


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Still nothin'. Should I file a PayPal claim, maybe?


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

If your Paypal transaction occurred less than 45 days ago and you have not heard from the seller to the extent you are 100% confident you will be getting what you paid for, I would advise you to file a Paypal dispute immediately and escalate it to a claim for your money back as quickly as possible. You paid for something and are entitled to receive it within a reasonable period of time and without being told stories and given excuses. If the seller was not in a position to provide what you paid for at the time you placed your order, the seller was obligated to at least have been honest with you about those facts and should have offered to promptly refund your money.

If your Paypal transaction occurred more than 45 days ago, you cannot file a Paypal dispute. If you try, Paypal will promptly inform you the 45 day limit has expired. In this case, the buyer's only option is to continue pressing the seller to do what is right.


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

I filed a dispute after waiting about 3 weeks with no response to emails. There was know response to the dispute so I escalated it to a claim after about a week. I never got a response but the order shipped shortly after.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Opened a dispute. Wish I didn't have to.


The most annoying thing is that Rob immediately replied when I asked if the PE was in stock before I ordering it, but nada since payment was sent.

And, to add insult to injury, CultTVMan got the PE in like, the very next day. Shoulda gone with him, since he's never disappointed. But he's all out, now.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

galaxy_jason said:


> I filed a dispute after waiting about 3 weeks with no response to emails. There was know response to the dispute so I escalated it to a claim after about a week. I never got a response but the order shipped shortly after.


I am glad it worked out for you. Fortunately that Paypal claim option is available. It is definitely irritating people offer products for sale and are quite willing to take other people's money as though that money is their special entitlement while at the same time fail to live up to their end of the bargain.


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

galaxy_jason said:


> I filed a dispute after waiting about 3 weeks with no response to emails. There was know response to the dispute so I escalated it to a claim after about a week. I never got a response but the order shipped shortly after.


This is the exact same scenario I went through last fall. I like some of the products, but I don't think I'll ever order from there again.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Again, my suggestion would be for folks to order from one of the several trusted vendors who also sell his products. My favorite online store from which to order is the Starship Modeler Store. _Superfast_ shipping, reasonable prices and you *know* if John's got it in-stock or not. Another good vendor I've never been disappointed with is Federation Models. Both of them carry some of the Acreation Models product line. 


If I trust the manufacturer, I'll happily order directly from them, as it puts more money back in their pocket. A few GKMers whom I've ordered from with satisfaction from in the past are: 

JT Graphics (the site is still under construction....)

ParaGrafix Modeling System

The Delta Quadrant

Just some random extra thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Still nothin'.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Griffworks said:


> Again, my suggestion would be for folks to order from one of the several trusted vendors who also sell his products. My favorite online store from which to order is the Starship Modeler Store. _Superfast_ shipping, reasonable prices and you *know* if John's got it in-stock or not. Another good vendor I've never been disappointed with is Federation Models. Both of them carry some of the Acreation Models product line.
> 
> 
> If I trust the manufacturer, I'll happily order directly from them, as it puts more money back in their pocket. A few GKMers whom I've ordered from with satisfaction from in the past are:
> ...


I've had good luck with these online stores. I _think_ I've ordered Acreation stuff from Culttvman, if I recall correctly. But all these stores are reliable and trustworthy. I remember Acreation is being top drawer quality, too....


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Just curious, is this the same Rob that made the 40" TOS K-7 model?


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

I do believe you're referring to the infamous Ron Shanko.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ Sorry, my feable memory remembered the name Ron as Rob I suppose.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Just curious, is this the same Rob that made the 40" TOS K-7 model?


Nope.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Stepped up to a claim.


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

is still waiting for some replacement decals I asked for almost a year ago. Guess I'll just wait some more hopeing they come in.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, PayPal decided in my favor, and should be crediting my account within the next few days. Still not a peep from Rob. Too bad, too bad.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Replies to the thread early then nothing else. Now a PayPal claim against him...not sure their number now used to boot a customer but the strikes don't go away with them.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, golly...

Rob finally came through, two days after I received he PE from Cult.


----------

